# Wally Rist passed away May 18, 2021



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

From Helen Howard's post to the GCPBA FB page:



> It is with a very sad heart that I am announcing the passing of Wally Rist this afternoon [5/18/21]. Wally was a long time member of the GCPBA Board of Directors and had served as its President for several years. We will post more information when it becomes available. Our sincere condolences to the family


Wally was involved with Grand Canyon issues much of his life and was one of the guides for Martin Litton's Grand Canyon Dories. With Kenton Grua and Rudi Petschek, he set a GC speed rowing record of just under 48 hours in 1980.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Ths is a great loss to me personally, and to the river community. After leaving guiding, Wally went on to have a distinguished and successful career in the wider world. When he was recruited to the GCPBA Board years ago, I never anticipated the friendship that would develop, nor the way his reintroduction to the GC flow would benefit GCPBA and the river community at large.

Here is the kind of man he was. Even though he was suffering greatly from his own cancer, whenever we talked -- even as recently as a few day before his death -- the first thing he always did was ask about how my wife was doing in her fight with cancer.

In that last conversation
-- wonderfully clear and concise despite his pain -- he talked about the Canyon, and his hopes for preserving it for the future. He will be sorely missed.

Rich Phillips


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

RIP Wally, he was a good friend, and an honorable man. It was my distinct pleasure to serve with him on the board of GCPBA..


----------

